# Direct flights to Kona from the mainland



## Carolyn (Mar 24, 2010)

We are trying to break up our trip to Kona by staying a few days on the mainland before flying over to the Big Island.  What US cities have direct flights to Kona (or Hilo if that's possible)? I am assuming they will be on the west coast, LA, San Francisco, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## lynne (Mar 24, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> We are trying to break up our trip to Kona by staying a few days on the mainland before flying over to the Big Island.  What US cities have direct flights to Kona (or Hilo if that's possible)? I am assuming they will be on the west coast, LA, San Francisco, etc.  Thanks!



There are no direct flights into Hilo (ITO), but you can fly direct from Southern CA (LAX)  and Northern CA (SFO, OAK) as well as Seattle WA and a few other cities.  Check United, US Air, Alaska, and AA.

Another option would be to see where your stopover would be on your flight to Kona and request to stay a few days prior to resuming your trip to Kona.  Most airlines will allow a free stopover in one direction.  Use the multi-city search either the airlines website or a consolidator website.


----------



## vacationdoc (Mar 24, 2010)

*Direct flight to KOA*

In January I flew OAK to KOA direct on alaska air for $199 one way. SFO and LAX also have direct flights.  I took the #38 Gary bus from my home in San Francisco to the Powell Bart station and took BART to the Oakland coliseum and was picked up by the Quality Inn shuttle; overnight at quality inn; shuttle to catch my 6:30am flight with arrival before noon in Kona. This was my first time to fly out of Oakland and it worked fine.  There is a direct shuttle bus from the bart station to the airport if you want to skip the hotel.  I often use BART from SFO to downtown.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 24, 2010)

I thought there used to be a direct flight to Hilo, but it looks like that was with ATA, which is gone.

We fly United from SFO to KOA, usually because we use ff miles.  If I were paying I'd investigate the direct flights out of Oakland since that's closer for us.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 24, 2010)

Alaska has recently introduced direct flights from the mainland to Kona.  Check Seattle, Oakland and San Jose.


----------



## BevL (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, Alaska has flown to Kona for at least three years, I believe, daytime flights from Seattle, which are nice.

Apply for one of their credit cards and use their $100 companion fare - book one ticket (including first class) and get a second for $100 plus nominal taxes


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 27, 2010)

Delta has a direct from LAX into KOA.


----------



## gwenco (Mar 27, 2010)

*Phx To Koa*

We are taking USAir from Phoenix to Kona on May 31st.

A few years ago, we flew from SFO to KOA on United.


----------

